# Bethesda University Women's Soccer



## Bethesda University (Aug 7, 2018)

Hi Everyone,
Bethesda University is looking to fill roster spots in the women's soccer program for this coming season. BU is located in Anaheim California. We hope to find local players who are interested at playing in the college level and getting an education at the same time. School starts August 20 so there is still time to apply and register for school. If you have any interest in playing or know someone else who does, please reach out via email arta.kublacova@buc.edu or ricardo.balderas@buc.edu  for more information. We look forward to hearing form you. Thank you.


----------

